# George today



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Some update pics of George after a bath


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

PS His tail looks loooooong!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh far too clean, fluffy and gorgeous! Right, I'm going to start a campaign for wet and dirty photos of George!!!
He is utterly scrummy. Could eat him. 

Karen xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Georgeous George is so scrummy - LOVE the white tip on his tail, so cute! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh far to clean, fluffy and gorgeous! Right, I'm going to start a campaign for wet and dirty photos of George!!!
> He is utterly scrummy. Could eat him.
> 
> Karen xx


Haha Karen, he had been to our local country park and been swimming, but forgot the camera! He was full of sand and salty water, must remember camera next time!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Georgeous George is so scrummy - LOVE the white tip on his tail, so cute! Best wishes, Karen x


thankyou x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning George xx

White tipped tails do stay too x as do white socks x

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Stunning George xx
> 
> White tipped tails do stay too x as do white socks x
> 
> Stephen x


OOh I had so wondered if this was so. thanks


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So fluffy and beautiful ......he's a handsome chap!


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Stunning George xx
> 
> White tipped tails do stay too x as do white socks x
> 
> Stephen x


Our poppy has also got a white tipped tail, pleased to hear that it should stay as I love this bit of white on her.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Gorgeous George I love you :love-eyes:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's beautiful and growing up so nicely.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Georgeous George is so scrummy - LOVE the white tip on his tail, so cute! Best wishes, Karen x


yes, wanted to write the same thing about the cute white tip on his tail!


----------

